# Jig



## BrodyKade (Sep 10, 2011)

What is a jig and how is it used?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

BrodyKade said:


> What is a jig and how is it used?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jig_(tool)


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jschaben said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jig_(tool)


That link doesn't have any info.

A jig can be made of a variety of materials, from wood to plastics. They can be shop made or a production piece that you go out and buy. It can be made to be a guide or holder for a tool or procedure, or as an aid to position pieces for fabrication or assembly. It can be a form to be used to copy parts. It can be a measuring device or a pattern. For example...a drill guide can be called a jig.












 







.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

It's just a shop aid. Something that increases accuracy or repetitive capability. It could be anything. Some common ones are taper jigs, tenoning jigs, etc.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jig_%28tool%29*

*Jig (tool)*
_(February 2010)_ In metalworking and woodworking, a *jig* is a type of tool used to control the location and/or motion of another tool. A jig's primary purpose is to provide repeatability, accuracy, and interchangeability in the manufacturing of products.[1] A jig is often confused with a fixture; a fixture holds the work in a fixed location. A device that does both functions (holding the work and guiding a tool) is called a jig.[_citation needed_]
An example of a jig is when a key is duplicated, the original is used as a jig so the new key can have the same path as the old one. Since the advent of automation and computer numerical controlled (CNC) machines, jigs are often not required because the tool path is digitally programmed and stored in memory. Jigs may be made for reforming plastics.
Jigs or templates have been known long before the industrial age. There are many types of jigs, and each one is custom-tailored to do a specific job. Many jigs are created because there is a necessity to do so by the tradesmen. Some are to increase productivity, to do repetitious activities and to do a job more precisely.
Some types of jigs are also called *templates* or *guides*. Jigs include machining jigs, woodworking jigs (e.g. tapering jig), welders' jigs, jewelers' jigs, and many others.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

slicksqueegie said:


> *Jig (tool)*


Needed another click.:laughing:












 





.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

:yes:It amazes me how many people dont know how to use google. So, I figured i would post the definition.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

slicksqueegie said:


> :yes:It amazes me how many people dont know how to use google. So, I figured i would post the definition.


Thanks for posting that. I just got lazy and didn't continue to click on the links to finally get to some definition. The older I get, the more impatient I get.:laughing:












 







.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Hehe, my wife looked at me funny the first time I started telling her of all the jigs I need to make for the shop. In her mind I was doing an Irish dance. I still don't think she's quite sure what a jig is, since it's such a broad, generic term. It's basically a class of tools and can take many forms. They are used for alignment, holding, spacing, drilling, safety, convenience, etc... 

Funny how explaining what a jig IS sometimes only makes it more confusing and cryptic. Especially since there is no one thing that is called a "jig" (not in the context of a wood shop, that is).


----------

